# Dell Inspiron 1100- Orange Light



## Radiojoe315 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi guys. My brother has a Dell Inspiron 1100. He asked me to look into fixing it, but he is out of warranty, and I told him I would research his problem and see what you guys reccomended. I have the computer too in front of me for the time being, until it's repaired.

He said he turned it off and unplugged it one night. He often times I believe always left it plugged in. Not a good idea to Constantly do I know. He went to turn it on the next morning, and it wouldn't turn on. Plugged in to the wall, or not plugged in. 

When you press the power button, the power light quickly blinks green, then the battery light blinks orange quite a few times but that is all that happens. Nothing comes on at all. Does that mean he just needs to buy a new battery? Or is it more severe?


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

This can indicate a bad battery. Will it turn on with the battery removed and plugged into the wall with the AC adapter?


----------



## Radiojoe315 (Sep 26, 2006)

I just plugged the AC adapter in, and removed the battery, it still wouldn't come on. It was tottally unresponsive. No lights, nothing.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Check all connections on the power adapter and make sure nothing looks damaged. Check the power port on the laptop. Plug the adapter directly into the wall and bypass any surge protectors.


----------



## Radiojoe315 (Sep 26, 2006)

Upon intenseve review, everything appears to look okay. I plugged it directly into the wall, and nothing. The place where the AC adapter is plugged into on the computer itself is not damaged. I checked the AC Adapter, it looks okay. The greenlight comes on the adapter itself as well. Still nothing with the computer. If the battery is in, the battery light on the laptop is orange. If the batter is out (I tried it both ways), theres no lights.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

If the problem was just a bad battery the laptop should work with the battery out and AC power. Since it doesn't I would guess that the battery is dead (not charged) and there is something wrong with the AC adapter or the laptop. See if you can find another adapter to try (Dell's are pretty common laptops just check the adapter model number.) 

Perhaps someone else has suggestions also.


----------



## Radiojoe315 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank you. I am going to ask around and see if anybody has a compatable AC adapter I could borrow to test it out.


----------



## Knoxx (Jun 17, 2008)

hey guys.......im new here, umm i read the problems with the dell 1100 and i seem to have the same problem....only difference is, the dell lights flash with or without the battery plugged in. Any suggestions?


----------



## angelv2003 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello, i was just passing by the website and i notice you have the same problem i currently have. My 1100 does the same thing. i recently bought one of those universal power adapters. and it was working fine, but i had to move the laptop so i was going to disconnect the cord but the little adapter part was loose and it came out, when i was trying to put it back in, i was fumbling around and i think it shorted out the power port on the laptop, because it still worked with the battery, but as soon as the battery was depleted it would not charge again. 

Maybe in your case there was a power surge in the middle of the night. 
So its not the power cord, and not the battery.
Tonight im going to open up my laptop to see if its the motherboard or just the power port. I will let you know what happened.


----------



## johnorun (Feb 22, 2002)

I just got a used *Inspiron 2200* and fixed a bad AC power jack, which had loose solder connections to the motherboard. I attached the power adapter and it started up ok. I thought the battery would be dead, but to my surprise, the "Battery Management" utility appeared at boot up and asked me to run the battery charge/discharge process, which I did. The battery registered 100% charged and I left it on overnight to dis-charge. 
Today, I pushed the ON button with the AC power adapter connected, but NO battery is detected and the orange "battery" light is blinking fast. Tried re-inserting the battery- no deal.
Can anyone help us?
Thanks....


----------

